# Does anyone know what the pro tour riders use for cycle computers??



## edesros168 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey all, I am looking into a new pc for my bike and was just wondering what is on most of the pros bikes? I see they all use one during the races but really cant tell which ones they use? Some seem like they have a pretty big face??


----------



## trekman10 (Mar 19, 2006)

*some do some dont*

i dont know what kind they use but i know that some dont even use any computer. Now days many of them are using power meters, that is probably what you are seeing.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Yeah, I noticed the PowerTap CPUs on Slipstream bikes. I presume they'll move to the Garmin 705 when it's available, as Garmin is a sponsor.

Seems like I remember seeing a picture of Robbie McEwen's bike and he had a wired Cateye Strada (no cadence). cyclingnews.com has pictures of a number of pro bikes, so you can check them out and see what they're running.



trekman10 said:


> i dont know what kind they use but i know that some dont even use any computer. Now days many of them are using power meters, that is probably what you are seeing.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Go onto the team's website and check out their sponsorships. Seems like a split between very basic speed only computers and power meters.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Get a mac. 

That's what the pros do. 

Oh hey, what am I doing here? This isn't the lownge.


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

jorgy said:


> Yeah, I noticed the PowerTap CPUs on Slipstream bikes. I presume they'll move to the Garmin 705 when it's available, as Garmin is a sponsor.


Sure, the pros will sacrafice a little size and weight to have the color maps.:thumbsup:


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

Most pro teams are using power (watt measuring) based devices. SRM and PowerTap.


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

If they aren't using power meters, the pros will use whatever they are getting paid to use.

I do see a lot of wired computers. Is this because of interference with other riders?


----------



## barbedwire (Dec 3, 2005)

I've noticed that a number of pro bike riders are using wired computers instead of the wireless kinds. Wonder why.


----------



## STinGa (Mar 15, 2003)

*Power meters*

It seems like I read an article late last year about some teams using the extra weight of power meters to bring the light bikes above the minimum weight designated by the rules book. This let them use the fancy-smansy, lighter new rides that the bike companies were supplying and still keep up with data obtained during the races.

STinGa


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

funktekk said:


> If they aren't using power meters, the pros will use whatever they are getting paid to use.



+1.....


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

With all the supposed weight-weenie-ism among the pro ranks, I am surprised that many of them use power taps. Those things weigh a lot, and it's all in the wheels -- which supposedly is the last place you want to add weight. ... Or maybe the benefit of shaving grams is not all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

tarwheel2 said:


> With all the supposed weight-weenie-ism among the pro ranks, I am surprised that many of them use power taps. Those things weigh a lot, and it's all in the wheels -- which supposedly is the last place you want to add weight. ... Or maybe the benefit of shaving grams is not all it's cracked up to be.


As Stinga said, The bikes have to weigh in at over 14.99 lbs to be legal. These days, you can't use every sponsors top of the line stuff without being under weight, so it allows them some room for additives like power taps. 

I think an advantage of power meters is it can take some of the mental game out of the riders heads when having a bad day. They know they can produce "X" wattage for 4.5 hours, so on a bad day, it can give confidence that they can push themselves harder to maintain that wattage. At least, that is how it works for me!


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

You might should reverse that question - what advantage would wireless be? Why would they choose to use something that's heavier, less accurate, more bother, and less reliable?

Wireless bicycle computers are a (bad) solution in search of a problem. 

Obviously, that rant doesn't apply to things like powermeters, due to the complexity of getting a signal from the hub or BB.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Like Kestreljr said, the frames and equipment are so light they can easily afford to add weight just so they meet the minimum that UCI demands. Adding weight at the hubs is a very good place as long as the tradeoff is valuable performance information. Weight at the rims is not good but at the hubs is negligible. It takes some effort to overcome the moment of inertia when weight is concentrated at the outside of the wheels but very little effort when it's concentrated at the hub. Once the inertia is overcome it doesn't matter. It's spinning those wheels up to speed, like in a sprint or a quick uphill burst, where weight around the rim can hold a pro back.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

tarwheel2 said:


> ... Or maybe the benefit of shaving grams is not all it's cracked up to be.


CAREFUL THERE! The weight weenie thought police might come after you.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

It would be interesting to see if ANY pro teams are NOT using power meters of some sort.. I think this has been the case for some years now. The benefits can be significant. Remember it's not all about what the computer says in real-time.. it's the analysis provided afterwards, and how that analysis affects training goals and racing strategy.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

danl1 said:


> You might should reverse that question - what advantage would wireless be? Why would they choose to use something that's heavier, less accurate, more bother, and less reliable?
> 
> Wireless bicycle computers are a (bad) solution in search of a problem.
> 
> Obviously, that rant doesn't apply to things like powermeters, due to the complexity of getting a signal from the hub or BB.


:thumbsup: Well said! :thumbsup:


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

Milram was using the Garmin 305 last year. They were even posting some of the data to the Motionbased site during some of the races including the Giro.



edesros168 said:


> Hey all, I am looking into a new pc for my bike and was just wondering what is on most of the pros bikes? I see they all use one during the races but really cant tell which ones they use? Some seem like they have a pretty big face??


----------

